# intercooler upgrade?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The stock one is definitely not small by any means, going off the part number...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ok so not bad, now I wouldn't mind replacing it with one that had welded aluminum end tanks. I have never liked plastic ic or radiators. plastic gets brittle over the years while metal if properly maintained will last nearly your kids lifetime.im gonna look at treadstone. maybe they have one already super similar


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

If you're feeling adventurous, you can piece together your own from scratch. SiliconeIntakes.com sells everything you need; from piping, couplers and even the core itself.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

in a few months I think ill try to get something going. im hoping to get a obd2 edge cts2 monitor so I can see if there are gains or losses. once I can monitor and benchmark, then I can proceed to make the kit with brackets and a swap. im hoping maybe with the help of local diesel tuners I can get the correct size and core thickness intercooler.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> ok so not bad, now I wouldn't mind replacing it with one that had welded aluminum end tanks. I have never liked plastic ic or radiators. plastic gets brittle over the years while metal if properly maintained will last nearly your kids lifetime.im gonna look at treadstone. maybe they have one already super similar



You'd be surprised about the plastic - I just pulled the [presumably original 244k mile] radiator out of my Cavalier, and it was leaking from the bottom of the aluminum radiator itself - plastic tanks were perfectly fine.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ehh there so so. I worked a few years at 1800 radiator and ac and boy did I see lots of plastic end tanks fail. now just like your experience leaking from the core does happen but for 90% of the warranty we did it was leaking of the plastic end tanks and or the crimps where the core meets the plastic. im also a overbuilt mentality guy, for a few more lbs a all aluminum quality radiator or intercooler will out last plastic and can be repaired at any heavy diesel shop in case of damage


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I was wondering if anything came of this.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just ask the OP, @pandrad61 .


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I was in talks with a local race shop to
Build one. All was set but then EPA crackdowns on tunes so until I can find one no point.


----------

